# R33 LM LTD pics: a bath & a drive



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Yesterday I gave her a much needed bath, then afterwards drove 
to our nearby mountains in Okutama. Was a beautful day, so I decided
to take some pics. My friend also lent me his bullet cam so I can take
some footage. The video came out ok, I had it mounted on the passenger
door, next time I will put it on the front windshield or roof. As soon as 
I get my tape back, I will post up some vids.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

nice man! 

Did you have a nice drive? How are the roads up there? Traffic?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

nice car man, love the rims.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

@ some points there was a little traffic, but once we got up higher, there was little to no traffic. We drove for about 10 minutes with no cars infront of us ( just above posted speed limit  ) and very few cars going in th opposite direction. We got there about 2pm and headed home around 4 pm. Was a worthwhile trip, just about 30 minutes from my home.


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Very nice*

GTR looks mint,well looked after. :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Very nice Paul.    

I wish i was there with you. :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 




Mick


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Lovely looking car that ... and great photo's.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

hyrev said:


> @ some points there was a little traffic, but once we got up higher, there was little to no traffic. We drove for about 10 minutes with no cars infront of us ( just above posted speed limit  ) and very few cars going in th opposite direction. We got there about 2pm and headed home around 4 pm. Was a worthwhile trip, just about 30 minutes from my home.


Nice. I also have some nice driving roads about 30 min from me now. But moving soon so only Tokyo traffic at my disposal! (well I guess the wangan is close but a tad bit underpowerd to join the "straight-line" guys)

[is that Chuck's FD there?]


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> Nice. I also have some nice driving roads about 30 min from me now. But moving soon so only Tokyo traffic at my disposal! (well I guess the wangan is close but a tad bit underpowerd to join the "straight-line" guys)
> 
> [is that Chuck's FD there?]


Moving - where in Tokyo?

Yes, it is Chuck's FD. He was doing well on those roads,


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Tokyo


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Hyrev, How's Okutama now, are the roads all clear of ice and frost? I guess it's warming up. There's some awesome bike roads up there, looking forward to going riding when it's a bit warmer. 

Fancy a play? SP2 against GT-R


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Hey not fair with the SP2


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Stunning car, the wheels really suit it as well. Nice touch with the clear front repeaters and colour-coded front spoiler too.

Of all the colours available for the R33, Champion Blue really does stand out for me as being one of the best.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Great pictures Hyrev, just wondering, what are the speed limits (mph) on those roads?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Trev said:


> Great pictures Hyrev, just wondering, what are the speed limits (mph) on those roads?


probably 30-40 km/h if it's like around here


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Trev
> Great pictures Hyrev, just wondering, what are the speed limits (mph) on those roads?
> 
> ...


DCD-correct: 30 and 40 km/h
Miguel-0 ice, 0 frost as yesterday was rather warm in the afternoon.



> Stunning car, the wheels really suit it as well. Nice touch with the clear front repeaters and colour-coded front spoiler too.


I also had the engine/valve covers done in same color. Some ask if it is a Tomei engine, looks similar. Also had the CF wing (midsection) also color matched as the clear coat was f-ed up when I ought the car.


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice pics Paul, weather is a bit different to what we have here at the moment !!


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

These guys are right.....your car looks like a freshly licked blueberry sucker!
Real nice man.

What's next for the beast? .....besides the bonnet dampers of course...

Twin Plate maybe?


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Lovely car m8, its the only colour !! cheers for the pics. 

think I speak for us all there.


----------



## Nismo LM LTD (Feb 16, 2005)

nice rims

i'll post some pictures of mine up when i get a chance


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

here is the video

http://www.sleeper7.net/~sleeper7.net/Movie_0002.wmv


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

yUkz2daIZZO said:


> here is the video
> 
> http://www.sleeper7.net/~sleeper7.net/Movie_0002.wmv


Whats that mirror all about then????

bob


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Amazing LM you've got there, Hyrev. Nice to see a different set of wheels too.

I'm currently working my ass off to get an R33 LM


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

very very nice car,would look nicer with Top Secret rear spats


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice LM - just out of interest ,how many of these were made???? because we have one on its way from japan -with one hell of a spec - running T67 turbo,s and has all the right bits on it to run upto 900bhp+ .Im not sure whether we will sell it or keep it.

Barrie


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

ill post pics of mine too once i get my bloody wheels on it!! I love champion blue! looks gorgeous especially when wet ...oo-er


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Very nice. :smokin: 

I sometimes forget how my car came from such a lovely scenic country.  

-Elliot


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very! very! very! lovely car mate!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> Nice LM - just out of interest ,how many of these were made????


only 98

Everyone-thanks for all the + comments.
Just saw the vid-Chuck in the FD going all out there.
Ha-the only time he got away from me and he had to
post it. I guess this calls for a rematch. Was a good 
time @ Okutama though.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Stunning machine m8, Could look at them pics all day.

Mark.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great shots Paul.  
Maybe we should all get together and have a 'cruise' somewhere


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm always up for something like that.


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice ride 
I guess it will be soon time to go to Okutama for me as well


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top effort, hyrev. Car looks mint as ever!

Cya O!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Is this the same car...

the blue one in the beginning?

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7412083924457770710


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

yup, that's me. There are a few races of me in that video.


----------



## weav808 (Jun 20, 2004)

HYREV REPn! Wasup Paul da car looks great!! You know I miss Japan like a Mutha. Will post some pics of da 34 at the up coming drift/show in Hawaii.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

hyrev said:


> yup, that's me. There are a few races of me in that video.



NIIIICE car you have there m8...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> HYREV REPn! Wasup Paul da car looks great!! You know I miss Japan like a Mutha. Will post some pics of da 34 at the up coming drift/show in Hawaii.


Weav-hey how's it? post up some pics when you get a chance, your R34 looks sick. Did you put your roll cage back in? Glad to hear from you.


----------



## weav808 (Jun 20, 2004)

The weathers been nasty here. Soon as we get some more of that beautiful tropical Hawaiian weather I'll hit up the North Shore and get some pictures, maybe some thongs in da back round


----------

